
Passive Income Hacker vs. Startup Guy (2013) - z0a
http://myles.io/thoughts/passive-income-hacker-vs-startup-guy
======
nickfrost
This post is hilarious. Here's the original HN post with 258 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6108092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6108092)

